# Natural Parenting Special Offers



## Kess

*Cloth Nappies:*

Cheeks and Cherries have:
20% off  Ittis, Teenyfits, Flips, and Close Parent Pop-ins until 31st May. (thanks Cloberella)
20% off Tots Bots Bamboozle Stretchy (thanks lozzy21)
Bambootys on 3 for 2 (thanks Flubdub) (update: only colours and small hooty bootys left, no other prints)
Monkeydoodles Swim Nappies 30% off
Mini Lala wetbags 40% off
and Bambooty large wetbags 30% off.
If you add 3 or more ittis and a wetbag to your basket on Cheeks and Cherries and use code PLUM11 you'll get the wetbag free. (thanks Pinkie77)

Funky Monkey Pants has an offer on where you buy 3 Itti SIO (at £13 each, so not a bad price anyway) and get a free pack of 2 boosters (normally £4 if they're the bamboo ones), or buy 5 and get a free insert set (normally £6). I've emailed them, and they'll also order in the limited edition prints and include them in the offer if their distributer has them.

Clean Green Nappy has 20% off a spend of £100, 15% off £75, 10% off £50, and also have Totsbots Easyfit V2 for £15 (usually £16.95) with a free booster (usually £3) (thanks SBB).

Plush Pants have Tots Bots Bamboozle Stretchy 20% off (now from £7.80). (thanks flubdub)

BabaMe have BumGenius OneSize V3 (Twilight only) for £10 and BumGenius sized AIO for £7.50 (all colours) (thanks lozzy21), and small Motherease Airflows on clearance in Ocean (£7) and white (£6.80).

BabaMe also have BumGenius newborn size buy one get one free for real nappy week, from 16th-22nd May, and 20% off BG, Econobum and Flips until 31st May with code RNW11 (thanks lozzy21).

BabyBots also have Itti SIO for £11 here. (thanks NuKe)

Fill-Your-Pants have Itti AIO in Limited Edition Tiger print for £9.50.

Go Real have, during Real Nappy Week (15 - 23 May 2011), get 30% off Real Nappies Essentials Packs with coupon code: RNWEEK11

Easy Nappies have the Complete Cheeky Wipes Kit (old version) reduced (thanks JA1988).

Cheeky Wipes are selling their new complete kit on pre-order for a special introductory price (thanks Jetters).

Little Pants have 50% off all custom wool nappy covers, 20% off all our in stock wool nappy covers, 10% off all custom orders for the "Simply Value" range of Custom Clothes for Clothbums and lots more on specials every day - check them out at the bottom of the home page!

Millies nappies has 20% off wet bags with code RNWBAGS11, and 20% off Wonderoo pockets. (thanks Kawaiigirl)

Tiny Nippers have offers on for RNW which change daily. (thanks Strawberry)

Burton Real Nappies have free postage & free gift with every order. 20% off BGv4, single Itti's (AIO, SIO & Tutto), Wonderoos & Real Easy nappies. 10% off all Lollipop : Micro, softee, Bamboo, Pop n Gro & Pop n Gro pocket, all until 20th May. (thanks meg79)

Babipur have BOGOF on BG Newborns (thanks Sam), 20% off BumGenius Flips, Organics and V4, 10% off Original Bamboo Pop-Ins, 20% off Pop-In Dream Dri V3, 20% off TB EasyFits V2 and Teenyfits, 20% off Itti nappies and wetbags, and reductions on Ecobubs and Weehuggers.

*Travel (ERF seats, slings, carriers, etc):*

Sugar Spice Baby have a lot of their mei tai carriers and snap-in interchangeable panels reduced (some panels reduced by almost 50%).

BabaMe have Tots Bots Papoozles in red or black for £30.64. (thanks lozzy21)

Nappies Direct have size 2 Tots Bots Bamboozles Stretch buy 4 get one free. (thanks Elphaba)

*Health/Toiletries:*

Amber Pumpkin has 10% off teething necklaces with code AP10. (thanks Jetters)

*Books:*

*Natural toys:*

Knitted owls on Cheeks and Cherries 40% off.

*Random other things:*

Morrisons has sent me a voucher code (multiple use) for Kiddicare (k1dm1rr5) for 5% off until May 9th.

Tiny Nippers has baby legs (loads of patterns) for £1.99.

Fill Your Pants has baby legs buy one get one free (ends 4th May, max two uses per customer)(update: extended until end May).


----------



## SBB

https://www.cleangreennappy.co.uk/

Clean Green Nappy offer 20% off £100, 15% off £75 etc, 10% off £50 and have Totsbots easyfit v2s for £15 (usually £16.95) with a free £3 booster... 

X x x


----------



## lozzy21

Cheeks and cherrys also have 20% off totsbots bamboozle stretchy's


----------



## flubdub

Bamboozle Strech from £7.80 20% off :)
https://www.plushpants.com/nappies/1/2/694.html

EDIT: sorry Lozzy, just seen your post :dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

babame have Bumgenius onesize v.3's in twilight for £10 and Bumgenius AIO for £7.50 on there offers page.


They also have tots bots pappoozles on offer for £30


----------



## Kess

lozzy21 said:


> babame have Bumgenius onesize v.3's in twilight for £10 and Bumgenius AIO for £7.50 on there offers page.
> 
> 
> They also have tots bots pappoozles on offer for £30

I'm afraid I can't find any totsbots papoozles on BabaMe, or anything totsbots when I search?

ETA:
Found it! Sorry!


----------



## lozzy21

Kess said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> babame have Bumgenius onesize v.3's in twilight for £10 and Bumgenius AIO for £7.50 on there offers page.
> 
> 
> They also have tots bots pappoozles on offer for £30
> 
> I'm afraid I can't find any totsbots on BabaMe?Click to expand...

https://www.thenaturalbabyresource.co.uk/Car-Seats-Carriers/Tots-Bots-Papoozles


----------



## lozzy21

Its also worth checking the clearance page on cheeks and cherries, they are selling nappies off cheep because of marks that will come off with washing.


----------



## Cloberella

it's babybots 2nd birthday and they have free delivery and 10% off with the code HAPPYBIRTHDAY at the checkout. You also get a free gift, I think its a bar of chocolate.

https://www.babybots.co.uk/birthday2.htm


----------



## Lover

Thanks for this thread! I've just discovered Tiny Nippers (is it a new shop?) and spent £11 on 2 pairs of baby legs, some fleece liners and a wet bag...BARGAIN! Can't wait for it all to arrive :happydance:


----------



## Cloberella

Lover said:


> Thanks for this thread! I've just discovered Tiny Nippers (is it a new shop?) and spent £11 on 2 pairs of baby legs, some fleece liners and a wet bag...BARGAIN! Can't wait for it all to arrive :happydance:

Ooh they have pretty nappies too! I may have to buy some...


----------



## flubdub

Tiny Nippers sell Ebay Cheapies nappies. Theyre more expensive than ebay, but you dont have to wait 3 weeks for them.


----------



## Cloberella

I dont have paypal for complicated reasons so I might get a few. I like the dalmatian one!


----------



## flubdub

40% off mini lala wet bags at C&C x


----------



## Kess

flubdub said:


> 40% off mini lala wet bags at C&C x

I already spotted that one :winkwink:.


----------



## flubdub

Kess said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> 40% off mini lala wet bags at C&C x
> 
> I already spotted that one :winkwink:.Click to expand...

Gah! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Maybe add the links to the first page too :flower: 

x x x


----------



## flubdub

I love this thread!! Look at all the goodies on the first post!! :ninja:


----------



## NuKe

babybots have their itti sios all reduced to 11 quid!

https://www.babybots.co.uk/itti_bitti_dlish.htm


----------



## flubdub

Real Nappies:
During Real Nappy Week (15 - 23 May 2011) get 30% off Real Nappies Essentials Packs 
Coupon code: RNWEEK11

https://www.goreal.org.uk/real-nappy-week-special-offers


----------



## Elphaba

Nappies Direct has Bamboozle Stretches on 5 for the price of 4 as well https://www.nappies-direct.com/acatalog/Tots_Bots_Bamboozle_Stretch.html


----------



## lozzy21

20% off bumgenius at babame till the end of may!


----------



## Jetters

lozzy21 said:


> 20% off bumgenius at babame till the end of may!


dear god, help me now....


----------



## Cloberella

Jetters said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 20% off bumgenius at babame till the end of may!
> 
> 
> dear god, help me now....Click to expand...

These have just started fitting my little boy... Oh dear!


----------



## SBB

is it only off certain BG nappies? 

x x x


----------



## Jetters

all BGs and Flips!!!!!!! except the clearance ones x


----------



## lozzy21

Yep all of them. God help my poor credit card tomorrow


----------



## SBB

I'm on the site how do I get the discount?! I want more artist organics! 

x x x


----------



## lozzy21

I think its an automatic discount


----------



## c.m.c

lozzy21 said:


> 20% off bumgenius at babame till the end of may!

i just bought 2 on saturday for full price:cry:


----------



## c.m.c

at baba me if u say u have ur coupon from ur bounty pack for their store they give u 15% off too i think


----------



## Jetters

It's not an automatic discount you need to add RNW11 at checkout for 20% off. 

The newborn BG aio's (previously called XS BGs by the way!!) are buy one get one free- thats automatic xxx


c.m.c I feel your pain! I spent £160 on Flips last week!


----------



## lozzy21

Sorry promo code is RNW11


----------



## SBB

Oh No cmc!! 

It doesn't seem to be giving me a discount :cry: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oops I took too long to type!

Thanks :D 

x x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

I knew that would bloody happen!! A week after I bought the flip birth to potty kit!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## c.m.c

i even phoned the other day and asked if any offers were coming up and she said no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! raging!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Agggh you girls are so naughty!! I've just spent £77 :dohh: but it would have been £96. 

Got the 3 remaining organic artist prints I don't have, a clementine and moonbeam flip, one organic, one stay dry, plus an extra insert for each :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

c.m.c said:


> i even phoned the other day and asked if any offers were coming up and she said no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! raging!!!!!!!!!

I'd phone and demand 20% back!! 

x x x


----------



## c.m.c

kawaiigirl said:


> I knew that would bloody happen!! A week after I bought the flip birth to potty kit!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

is payday before end of may:thumbup:???? ha ha!!! i need back to work too- need on call£££££££:nope:


----------



## c.m.c

SBB said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> i even phoned the other day and asked if any offers were coming up and she said no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! raging!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'd phone and demand 20% back!!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

i bought a flip and 2 BG V4's - it would still have been a £9 discount!!!! i had planned to take the one BG i didnt use back!!!!!! least i didnt buy a huge stash but i was about to over the phone


----------



## Jetters

Another one: Use code 'AP10' to get 10% off teething necklaces etc at Amber Pumpkin :thumbup:


----------



## Cloberella

Cheeks and cherries have 20% off Itti Bitti, Flips and Bumgenius nappies.


----------



## NuKe

the danube is out of stock in large :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB said:


> Agggh you girls are so naughty!! I've just spent £77 :dohh: but it would have been £96.
> 
> Got the 3 remaining organic artist prints I don't have, a clementine and moonbeam flip, one organic, one stay dry, plus an extra insert for each :happydance:
> 
> x x x

I didn't know you could get flips in clementine!!


----------



## SBB

Neither did I but it let me select it?? There was no pic of it though! 

X x x


----------



## Jetters

yeah they are LUSH my fave by far. xx


----------



## SBB

Oooh good! I hope they come tomorrow :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

Oh no, now I want one!!


----------



## surprisemummy

where on babame does it say theres 20% off flips , i cant see it :(


----------



## SBB

Put code rnw11 in when you check out x x x


----------



## surprisemummy

aww found it it says the bogof is on flip newborns boo !


----------



## surprisemummy

SBB said:


> Put code rnw11 in when you check out x x x

cheers! :D im guessing this gives you the 20% off :flower:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Anyone know anywhere doing the bumgenius with 20% off that also has free delivery?


----------



## c.m.c

If u spend more than 40 quid in baba me they give u free delivery!!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

Do not want to spend 40 quid!! STOP


----------



## Jetters

babi pur- enter NOPOST at checkout :)


----------



## kawaiigirl

Jetters you are a STAR :flower:


----------



## fluffpuffin

thanks for this thread girls. I just used the 20% code on babame to buy some more flips organics :happydance:


----------



## Eala

Whee, I may have just bought one or two BG Organics :blush: Thanks for the free post code for BabiPur, Jetters. That saved me a whole penny vs getting them at BabaMe :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

^ :rofl :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LittlePants

I'll have loads on during RNW, with 50% off custom knits as the best offer.


----------



## kria

Thanks Jetters....code worked like a charm!


----------



## SBB

My baba me order arrived, and they've made a mistake... They've put in normal pockets instead of flips :cry: they're sending the correct ones but I wanted to try them NOW!!! 

X x x


----------



## Jetters

Baba Me are my least favourite retailer... they've made quite a few mistakes with us when we first started out with cloth and have given really bad customer service to a few users on here! But I use them when they're cheaper than elsewhere, and i'm being led by my pocket :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Really? Oh no that's a shame... They were ok, but wouldn't send me the new ones until they received the wrong ones back, which I can understand, but it's their fault! 

In the end they're sending them today but charging me for them, then refunding when the others arrive back. 

x x x


----------



## Jetters

I have to be fair though, I've placed 6 orders in the last month and all have been fab and here problem free and quickly, so maybe they've improved xxx


----------



## Jetters

SBB said:


> Really? Oh no that's a shame... They were ok, but wouldn't send me the new ones until they received the wrong ones back, which I can understand, but it's their fault!
> 
> In the end they're sending them today but charging me for them, then refunding when the others arrive back.
> 
> x x x

Oh that is NOT fair!!!!!!!!!!! I would not be happy with that at all.


----------



## SBB

I'm not over the moon, but I guess I could just keep the stuff they sent in error then they'd be out of pocket so I do kind of understand. Pretty standard I guess. Just hope there's no issues with the refund... 

x x x


----------



## Eala

Gosh, I wouldn't be happy with that! :nope: Makes me very glad that I went with Babipur (thanks to Jetters and her magic free postage code ;)) I hope the proper nappies arrive in double quick time!


----------



## SBB

I hope so too - I want to try a flip!! :cry: 

X x x


----------



## Jetters

I don't even remember where I got that sneaky postage code from, it was ages ago and I wrote it in my diary and suddenly spotted it the other day :rofl: bet they're wondering where the influx of people using it came from :rofl:


----------



## Eala

:rofl: I love it! Fab that it still works as well


----------



## JA1988

https://www.easynappies.co.uk/cheeky-wipes---all-in-one-reusable-wipes-full-size-kit-862-p.asp

Noticed a few threads about reusable wipes so thought I'd add this offer here as this is the cheapest I have seen cheeky wipes full set for £6 discount on full price!


----------



## Jetters

And here's a link for the newer Cheeky Wipes kit, cheap on pre-order (although you don't need a full kit if you use cloth nappies IMO). 
https://www.cheekywipes.com/baby-wipes-kit.html


----------



## SBB

Bumping for RNW! 

X x x


----------



## LittlePants

50% off all custom wool nappy covers
20% off all our in stock wool nappy covers
10% off all custom orders for the "Simply Value" range of Custom Clothes for Clothbums

And lots more on specials every day - check them out at the bottom of the home page!


----------



## kawaiigirl

Millies nappies has 20% off wet bags among other things! Code RNWBAGS11


----------



## strawberry19

tiny nippers also have discount on nappies, free delivery over spending a certain amount and 10% off... offers are changed daily


----------



## jenstar

Has anyone spotted any wool on offer esp disana pants, apart from Little Pants (ordered!)

Some good offers about, esp bumgenius. I'm stopping myself ordering flips to try!


----------



## meg79

Burton Real Nappies: free postage & free gift with every order. 20% off BGv4, Single Itti's (AIO, SIO & Tutto), Wonderoos & Real Easy nappies. 10% off all Lollipop : Micro, softee, Bamboo, Pop n Gro & Pop n Gro pocket.

Valid until the 20th May Inc.


----------



## sam#3

babipur have BOGOF on BG newborn :)


----------



## Kess

Bump for more offers added.


----------



## Kess

Bump.


----------

